# Pamācības >  Pamācība

## Rolis

Sveiki
Vai ir kāds kurš vēlētos padalīties savā pieredzē vai konkrētā literatūrā un noderīgos saitos , kā pareizi izveidot audio sistēmu.
Interesē tādi jautājumi, piemērām kā jasavieno visi sazemējumi, kā pareizi ekranēt utt.

----------


## defs

Visi zemejumi jāsavieno vienā punktā un jāsalodē. Un pat tad dažreiz kaut kas dūc. Un tad jācīnās tālāk.

----------


## Rolis

Par tiem zemējumiem jau itkā skaidrs, bet gribas uzzināt vēl kādas lietas būtu jaievēro.

----------


## ansius

kā tev ar svešvalodām? jo ir daži labi man materiāli angļu valodā.

----------


## defs

Barošanas trafu pēc iespējas tālak no visādiem jūtīgiem pastiprinātājiem. Vispār tā-būvejot kaut ko iemācīsies vislabāk.Jo visu tāpat neuzrakstīsi.Var nakties saskarties ar dažadām nestandarta situācijām,tāpēc foruma visus iespējamos un neiespējamos variantus būs parāk gari uzrakstīt. Mēģini kaut ko darīt,ja rodas jautajumi,tad mēģinasim palīdzēt.
 Personīgi es vairak esmu nodarbojies ar dažādas radioaparatūras remontu,nekā būvi.

----------

